# Need 2 for Sat-Sun Trip



## capcoe

*Need 2 for Sat-Sun Trip 4/13*

Finally got it together. Headed out Sat 4/13, leaving from Boggy Point in Orange Beach. Need 2 more to fill the boat. Will more than likely be staying out over night unless the forecast says otherwise. Boat is a 2000 Wellcraft 290 Coastal with twin 250 Yamahas. Will split cost of fuel, bait, ice. Should be around $120-$150 per person. Might try some deep dropping and swording if we stay overnight. Will decide wed evening once we get an updated forecast. Give me a call or Pm. 256-596-3805 (eve) or 334-270-5680 (days). See pic below of where we plan to go. :thumbup:

Wayne


----------



## capcoe

*Bump*

Ttt


----------



## capcoe

*Spots filled*

Hope we get to go.


----------



## rufus1138

If i had an extra 300 laying around me and my gf would go but damn thats expensive.


----------



## eggs over easy

so what kind of mpg are you talking?


----------



## hsiF deR

rufus1138 said:


> If i had an extra 300 laying around me and my gf would go but damn thats expensive.


Heck of alot cheaper than fronting the bill for the boat ownership/maintenance/etc....... :whistling:

$300 for 2 people overnight! I wish I could find offers like that closer to home! :thumbsup:


----------



## k-p

rufus1138 said:


> If i had an extra 300 laying around me and my gf would go but damn thats expensive.


Expensive?? Really?? That's a very reasonable deal. Obviously somebody who has never owned a boat of this size and doesn't know of the costs involved. Even if it was $200 for a trip like that, it would still be a good deal.


----------



## JoeZ

Great offer - and expensive is relative depending on who you're talking to. 

Bad forecast though.


----------



## marmidor

k-p said:


> Expensive?? Really?? That's a very reasonable deal. Obviously somebody who has never owned a boat of this size and doesn't know of the costs involved. Even if it was $200 for a trip like that, it would still be a good deal.


Awww come on now you know it don't cost money to own a boat! I mean hell the payment,fuel,insurance,maintenance,gear,time,bait,ice,storage and so on is cheap. Haha that is a great deal on a trip.


----------



## Matt Mcleod

I thought it sounded cheap!

I would figure AT LEAST 150 gallons of fuel most likely more, that already puts you at around $100 a person and you haven't bought tackle, bait, food, drinks.....


----------



## Deeplines

Yea, don't think he means the way it came out. 300 bones is a lot of money no matter how you slice it, more to some than others. $150 per person for that trip though is a steal, wish I was home and I own a boat. Good luck and hope the seas be nice but like posted it's gonna be a dice through according to my reports. Looks like a 30 hr window From Friday to noon Saturday.


----------



## k-p

What's funny about this is people say its expensive. Yeah it may seem expensive to the average person but if you live to fish then its a great deal because its all relative. It's only expensive when you have priorities mixed up and fishing isn't the focus. Try chartering an overnight trip like this out of OB and it will quickly put things in perspective.


----------



## rufus1138

geez people, i didnt mean it like an insult, i really wish i had the money, if i did i would go, i just cant afford to fish like that. and yes i own a boat, i live on mine so dont question my priorities, and im willing to work with and for people so climb down off ur soap box. jeezus some of u offshore guys need to chill out, there are other things in life that matter besides money.


----------



## submariner

lets be real _ It is expensive to go fishing off shore. Gas. oil and bait all add up, not to mention the cost of tackle. It is just a matter of what you can afford and how important it is to you. If you haven't made a trip off shore, then the cost could be surprise. Rufus- I go off shore and no offense taken.


----------



## capcoe

*Thanks to everyone for your comments.*

Doesn't matter at this point NOAA says I have to stay at the dock. Getting to old to get beat up for two days. Hopefully, next weekend or the next. As far as expenses go, unfortunately the days of a dollar a gal for fuel are over so it is what it is. So everyone knows, my boat partner and I do pay our fare share and everything is split equally. I'll be trying to get out at leasst once a month (weather permitting) and will more than likely need an additional fisherman. Send me a PM if interested and I'll keep your info for future dates.

Thanks,

Wayne


----------



## rufus1138

submariner said:


> lets be real _ It is expensive to go fishing off shore. Gas. oil and bait all add up, not to mention the cost of tackle. It is just a matter of what you can afford and how important it is to you. If you haven't made a trip off shore, then the cost could be surprise. Rufus- I go off shore and no offense taken.


thanks for being understanding, i definitely know it costs, still doesnt help with the shock factor to me lol, i guess thats why i like sailing more than power boats. op im always open to the idea of crewing out for someone, be sure to let me know, like i said before if i have the money to spare id love to go. things are kinda tight this month is all.


----------



## k-p

That's exactly why I responded to this thread is that some folks need to be educated on the costs associated with going offshore. Was not trying to poke anybody in the eye but what capcoe was offering was very generous and the perception that it is expensive couldn't be further from the truth. Maybe more than somebody can pay which is different than being expensive. Capcoe had a very reasonable offer and I'm sure he won't have any problem finding folks willing to take him up on a good deal.


----------



## Chapman5011

Fishing is very expensive. Lets count up any trip I make.
I live in birmingham
3 nights in a condo..125 a night
Gas down in my f250.. 75 there and 75 back
45 a month to store my oat at the beach
200 in fuel in the boat to fish where ever I want all weekend ( twin 90's on a 24)
No telling what I spend each trip at west marine .
Lunch, dinner and beer for the weekend...

This all ads up
So a trip for 150 a person is a real steal.....
That nothing more than a few guys pitching in on fuel for a real deal way offshore trip.


----------



## marmidor

rufus1138 said:


> geez people, i didnt mean it like an insult, i really wish i had the money, if i did i would go, i just cant afford to fish like that. and yes i own a boat, i live on mine so dont question my priorities, and im willing to work with and for people so climb down off ur soap box. jeezus some of u offshore guys need to chill out, there are other things in life that matter besides money.


Hey man I was just poking a little didnt mean any harm. It was all In good fun. You are right most everything in life is more important then money.


----------

